# Recipe For All Grain Little Creatues Pale Ale



## QldKev

Hey Homebrewers

My husband Kev has just started making All Grain, and i was wondering does anyone have the recipe for Little Creatures Pale Ale, it's his favourite

Thanks

Julie
Qldkev Wife
HeHe


----------



## Effect

linky

this came up from a quick search...have a look, should give you a good idea!


----------



## samhighley

Just put this recipe up yesterday. 

It's as close as i've ever come, and i've been trying for a while.


----------



## Cocko

Nice Hijack Julie!

From memory this came out pretty close but took a bit of ageing.. give it about 4-6 weeks!

Also, add 20g cacsade to fermenter/Dry hop!

Fermentables
Ingredient Amount % 
Australian Traditional Ale Malt 5.500 kg 78.6 %
Australian Light Munich 1.200 kg 17.1 % 
Australian Caramalt 0.300 kg 4.3 %	


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
US Chinook 10.5 % 20 g 19.6 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
US Chinook 10.5 % 20 g 13.6 Loose Pellet Hops 25 Min From End
US Cascade 4.5 % 20 g 4.2 Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End
US Cascade 4.5 % 20 g 1.7 Loose Pellet Hops 5 Min From End

Yeast US-05

This was my first AG - made up recipe with absolutely no knowledge of grain etc...

But poured a bottle after 4 or so weeks and it was quite the bidness!

I hope it helps!


B)

EDIT: Sorry thats a 28L batch...


----------



## Fourstar

Sammy said:


> Just put this recipe up yesterday.
> It's as close as i've ever come, and i've been trying for a while.



That looks loke a SNPA clone to me!

I'd go big whacks of Chinook and Cascade for that resiny flavour.


----------



## mika

Linky


----------



## Supra-Jim

SNPA and LCPA are very close in flavour. I believe after his visit to Aus for ANHC, Jamil Z described LCPA as SNPA only done a little bit better.

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## reviled

Supra-Jim said:


> SNPA and LCPA are very close in flavour. I believe after his visit to Aus for ANHC, Jamil Z described LCPA as SNPA only done a little bit better.
> 
> :icon_cheers: SJ



Criky youre up early SJ :unsure:


----------



## Supra-Jim

Yup, wet the bed, so here i am!!

(actually ducking out of work early this arvo, so coming early to make up time!)

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## Tony

QldKev said:


> Little Creatures Pale Ale, it's his favourite



The poor thing h34r: 

Sammys Recipe looks fairly close.

cheers


----------



## eamonnfoley

Correct me if i am wrong, but LCPA does not consist of only US cascade. I believe they use some tasmanian cascade in the mix ? And it seems to have a bit of yeast character as well, that is common in pale, rogers and bright ales.


----------



## Katherine

its definatly got goldings in it


----------



## HoppingMad

So they use Goldings as a bittering hop katie?

Nothing I can find has anything listed other than cascade & chinook. Assume those two are aroma/late hop then? With the less obvious Goldings in the background you reckon?

Wikipedia - Little Creatures

Love this beer - apologies to the naysayers, and would like to come closer on a clone too.

Hopper.


----------



## eamonnfoley

HoppingMad said:


> So they use Goldings as a bittering hop katie?
> 
> Nothing I can find has anything listed other than cascade & chinook. Assume those two are aroma/late hop then? With the less obvious Goldings in the background you reckon?
> 
> Wikipedia - Little Creatures
> 
> Love this beer - apologies to the naysayers, and would like to come closer on a clone too.
> 
> Hopper.



The website says "some tasmanian flowers" under the pale ale, where it never used too.


----------



## Katherine

Along side chinook.. yes


----------



## HoppingMad

Cheers guys. Slow server where I'm at so wasn't able to get on LC site - wonder what the tassie connection means.

Hopper.


----------



## beerDingo

From the LittleCreatures site:

"Bag loads of whole Chinook and Cascade hop flowers that we source from Washington and Oregon in the US as well as some local flowers from Tasmania are thrown at this beer, creating an intense citrus and grapefruit aroma and flavour that we balance with a careful selection of specialty malts and a local pale malt made to our own specifications."


----------



## Fourstar

Maybe its a locally grown goldings?!?! Either way it would be taking the back seat with cascade and chinook in there.


----------



## glennheinzel

One of the brewers noted (possbily in one of the links above) that they currently use some Galaxy hops in the recipe.


Edit: Found the link. Current late hops are Tassie Cascade and Galaxy, as well as US Chinook and US Cascade.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=362177


----------



## eamonnfoley

Rukh said:


> One of the brewers noted (possbily in one of the links above) that they currently use some Galaxy hops in the recipe.




There was a while there (late last year) where LCPA turned ordinary, probably due to overdoing the galaxy at one point. Lost its flowery quality and went too passionfruity - a bit raw. They must have tweaked it because its much better these days. I think Galaxy might be better suited to a supplementary role.


----------



## QldKev

Hey thanks for the replies, the wife never told me about this thread!!!

Looks like I may have to get myself some Cascade

QldKev


----------



## pbrosnan

Katie said:


> its definatly got goldings in it


 You sound very sure, is this straight from the horses mouth or something? I can only taste US or US like hops.


----------

